# [SOLVED] Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas graphical issues



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

> YouTube - Awesome, right..
> 
> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7870/graphicbug.jpg
> 
> ...


I posted this in another forum, but I believe that posting here is going to be way better since we have specialists in this forum.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas graphical issues*

Hi Ricoks, 

What is your Graphics Card?

Do you know what power supply you are running with?

Can you take your temperatures with SIW. You can go to Sensors under Hardware. Scroll down for the free version.


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas graphical issues*

ATI HD4830, 512 MB VRAM. Not sure about power supply, but I have to mention that this graphical problem ONLY appears in videos done by an outside program. I can still take in-game screenshots using the built-in screenshot taker - they will show up fine and when playing I don't see anything of what I see in my FRAPS screenshots/videos.

I think it has nothing to do with temperature, since I have this problem regardless if my PC has just been turned on or has been working for past 20 hours. I already have EVEREST, so here are the temperatures that it shows - 45 degrees on Motherboard, 61 degrees on CPU and 43 degrees on some kind of ST3200820AS (IMO it's the video card, not sure, thought).


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

It may be worth you reinstalling fraps to see if that does anything.

Another idea would be to try a different video recorder such as xfire's built in video recorder.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas graphical issues*

I will try re-installing it, but I've already had bad experience with xFire (security problems 'n stuff) so I'm definately not going to try it. FRAPS is a better video recorder anyways.

P.S I personally don't think it's related to FRAPS. When I start SAMP (GTA:SA multiplayer modification) then for half a second I see this pink/purple/weird screen and only then the loading screen pops up.


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas graphical issues*

I updated to a newer FRAPS version and it got fixed. Perhaps re-install would have worked too, but turns out I had very old version of it, so yea..


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas graphical issues*

Glad you got it fixed mate 

Can you mark the thread as "Solved" by using the "Thread Tools" menu at the top


----------

